# No more tear stains!



## monapete (Feb 12, 2012)

I just had to share this I have been posting on here asking for help with my boy's tear stains. We have done it all switching to filtered water, giving him apple cider vinegar, stainless steel bowls etc etc. We got him allergy tested (saliva test) and found out he is sensitive to certain foods, we switched that but he still continues to lick which I think is a habit now. But what I think worked to get rid of his tear stains is we started giving him Zyrtec allergy pills 10 mg ½ tab a day every morning (per our vet) Look at the difference!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Wow what a difference, glad you found something that works.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh wow, that is fantastic! And he is such a cutie


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

That is fantastic !


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

He looks great!!!! What a handsome boy!!!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow, what a difference! That is awesome that you were able to identify and solve the problem. He sure is adorable!


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

It really worked wonderfully!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that - I just got the go ahead from my vet to give it to Blaze. I had his tear ducts flushed June 3 and they are still staining, driving me batty.

I'm getting some Zyrtec tomorrow, trying it for him. Only I'll give it at nite since it is an antihistamine, it probably would make him sleepy. Whenever I've taken an antihistamine, it makes me sleepy so I've taken it at nite when I needed it.

I sure hope it helps like it did on your sweet boy! Thanks a bunch! :aktion033:


----------

